# Dark Shadows haunt 2014



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've decided to incorporate the original Gothic soap Dark Shadows into my haunt this year. My goals include making a mausoleum with three crypts, a secret room containing the chained coffin of Barnabas Collins, and a detailed faux wrought iron gate out of PVC. I also want to recreate the Eagle Hill Cemetery so frequently shown throughout the show. Of course how much I actually accomplish will depend on time and of course funds.

So far my progress has only been on paper, making sketches and notes, but hope to start the building process this spring.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Would that happen to be the 1966 soap? If so, that is one cool concept. . .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry I totally missed this comment when you first posted it. Yes, I'm basing it on the soap, I wasn't really impressed with the Tim Burton remake. Just hoping I can pull it off.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzy I think this sounds great. You have inspired me to watch the series. I've always wanted to but never have. Can't wait to see pics of your haunt


----------

